# raised urea



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

just got my blood results back and the docters has said i have a raised urea and he wants to repeat bloods again in 3weeks do anyone know what the course of this can be as it seems to be raised every blood test i have


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Causes of raised urea:

Pre-renal:

* increased hepatic production of urea:

o high protein diet

o gastro-intestinal haemorrhage - "protein meal"

o increased protein catabolism - trauma, major surgery, extreme starvation with muscle breakdown

* increased renal reabsorption of urea - any cause of reduced renal perfusion, for example, congestive cardiac failure, shock, severe diarrhoea

* iatrogenic - urea infusion for it's diuretic action, drug therapy leading to an increased production e.g. tetracyclines, corticosteroid

Renal:

* any cause of acute or chronic renal failure

Post-renal:

* any cause of urinary outflow obstruction


----------

